# football chat



## panda (Feb 2, 2017)

my votes for 2016 season:

OROY - jack conklin guy's a beast, better than most starters as a rookie! (honorable mention michael thomas, severely underrated)
DROY - deion jones all over the field making plays including two pick sixes (honorable mention karl joseph, oak lost composure once he got hurt end of year)

OPY - leveon bell that offense is garbage without him as you could see in the playoffs
DPY - landon collins if you don't know why he gets my vote, you shouldnt bother posting in this thread

comeback - jordy nelson white lightning baby! lead league in TDs, need not say more.

offensive breakout - melvin gordon i never lost faith in him even after sucky rookie year (honorable mention for jay ayaji)
defensive breakout - aj bouye this years josh norman, he played incredible (honorable mention ryan shazier, finally! still waiting for jarvis jones breakout he was incredible in georgia)

mvp - david johnson he was the entire offense

not gonna do coach of year cause thats obviously belitrix
but how about coordinators of the year
o - kyle shannahan he's the reason falcons are #1
d - rod marinelli i dont know how he coaches up that cowboys defense with severe lack of playmakers.

burning question..
how the hell was houston #1 defense without watt!!?? how scary are they gonna be next year if watt makes a recovery, or is his career finished?? i really enjoyed watching whitney mercilus destroy the pats o-line in playoffs

draft prospect most excited to see in 2017
jamal adams, lsu i'm a sucker for big hitters, i keep waiting for next sean taylor to arrive.


----------



## mc2442 (Feb 2, 2017)

Will just address a few of them:

An offensive lineman has a huge hill to climb to be considered offensive anything of the year, especially in a year where several rookies got so much press, including the rushing leader and of course Dak (for rookie) and a couple QB options for the overall that are also the MVP candidates.

I agree with Jordy Nelson for comeback player.

MVP will not be won by a running back on a team that did not make the playoffs ever again...not doing the research on the historical aspect.

The Atlanta offense was very creative so I cannot argue Shannahan, Dallas was much better than expected, but I would not give it to Marinelli (especially after the first 3 GB series in the playoffs to dig a huge whole before they started to blitz).


----------



## labor of love (Feb 3, 2017)

If Houston can acquire QB play that is above senior high school level next year they will be dangerous. If watt can return to his old self that defense could look like the ravens at their best, maybe.
I told everyone that would listen before the playoffs started that Atlanta would take it, I think they can beat the pats simply because they can out score them. They are pretty unstoppable offensively which makes their defense capable of playing aggressively and gambling with blitzes. The last time the pats won a super bowl it was against a much inferior offense and let's be honest they won by a fluke goal line offensive bad play call.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 3, 2017)

Kyle shanahan is why rg3 had an amazing rookie season right panda?


----------



## labor of love (Feb 3, 2017)

BTW as a die hard saints fan the dirty birds are my mortal enemies, but they're really clicking on all cylinders this season.


----------



## panda (Feb 3, 2017)

yea, i think kyle might be even better than his dad.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 3, 2017)

labor of love said:


> BTW as a die hard saints fan the dirty birds are my mortal enemies, but they're really clicking on all cylinders this season.



I would like to see Atlanta win because never won Super Bowl yet. Their defensive line will have to get to Brady. That's how the Giants beat them & the Bronco's last year in the playoffs. Pat's offensive line is better this year. Super Bowls have been exciting in recent years close games. Not like the old games where the NFC would clobber the AFC lopsided scores.


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 3, 2017)

Kyle is a freaking genius, so upset the timing did not work out for him to be our( Redskins) head coach. Of course when it was announced he would be coming here to work with his dad I was thinking, oh great nepotism at it's best. Sean McVay is not far below Kyle so I'm upset he has now the left the Skins for SF.

I'm with Keith in that I will be pulling for the Dirty Birds. I'm just a jealous, bitter fan who is tired of seeing the Patriots in the SB. The consolation prize would be watching Goodell give them the VLT.


----------



## Oh_Toro (Feb 6, 2017)

What. A. Game.


----------



## panda (Feb 7, 2017)

seriously, amazing game.
i hate that brady got the MVP instead of james white though. and i'm sure they would have given it to matt ryan had atlana won instead of robert alford who was more deserving. also, really annoyed with pats fans going non stop about brady without mentioning what white did, or that the defense coming up HUGE giving up only 7 pts in second half. fake arse fans!

best part was watching goodell have to hand trophy to the pats, and then kraft basically sh*tting on him right after with the 'this is the sweetest one' haha

i really hope houston trades for romo next year. they're gonna be a fun team to watch if they get an offense to balance out the elite defense. i really hope braxton miller breaks out.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 7, 2017)

I can't see Houston (or any team) paying 2 QBs $10+ million per season, assuming romo can still fetch that sort of salary.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 7, 2017)

I don't know what Houston was drinking to pay an unproven Denver backup the big bucks.

I thought the Atlanta defense played well considering the time they were on the field. Maybe ran out of gas in fourth quarter. They still sacked him late in the game. Atlanta certainly had a chance to put it out of reach just could not get it done. 

Feel bad for Atlanta, felt the same way when Kurt Warner & the Cardinals lost to Pitt. another great super bowl. This one was unreal kind of like when Pat's were on the other side & the Giants upset their perfect season.


----------

